# :) thank you



## my_gina (Feb 4, 2006)

thank you to everyone that had help me out when i had lost my pigeon gina... .......shes back home of corse not the same...she still has the wing a little werid but shes flying around. i cant believe that she came back after 10 days with a broken wing in bad weather of snow and rain. she is truly my garden angel, my whole familys. we are all happy shes back. and i like to thank you again, on benhave of me and my parents and of corse gina, of helping out with advise and being here for questions. Thank you.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you for the update on your beloved pigeon. I'm so glad she is doing well. It's very nice of you to thank all the folks here on Pigeon-Talk.

Terry


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

WOW What great news im soooooooooooooooooooo happy for you i kmow what it feels like to have a lost pigeon thank god she came back .

GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR BACK HOME FRIEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!
May many adventures some too be together with you and your pigeon.

Ps:Sorry i didnt post on all of your posts  .


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so glad that she is back!

Thank you for updating us.

Cynthia


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

That's great news, there's nothing we like more here then a happy ending!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so glad to hear Gina came back! You are quite lucky to have her back again. 

Thank you for the update.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Hello,

I'm really glad to hear that Gina is doing so well. I often wondered about you and the bird that you were so worried about. I guess dad knew what he was doing huh. Stay in touch.

Feather


----------



## my_gina (Feb 4, 2006)

hehe THANK YOU GUYS! you guys helpedd.....butt yeeupp shee doingg goood right now i think she starting to get her eggs but i still cant believe she came back.. 


CHRISTINA IS THAT A PEOM YOU MADEE?!?! ITS SO GOOD IT REALLY TOUCHED MEE! IT REMINDED ME OF GINAA! its so sweet!


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

> my_gina
> hehe THANK YOU GUYS! you guys helpedd.....butt yeeupp shee doingg goood right now i think she starting to get her eggs but i still cant believe she came back..
> CHRISTINA IS THAT A PEOM YOU MADEE?!?! ITS SO GOOD IT REALLY TOUCHED MEE! IT REMINDED ME OF GINAA! its so sweet!


Yepo i wrote it took me a while but i thought of somthen good lol thanks


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

Good to hear everything is ok with Gina! 

Pete, that is a cute frog on your avatar  Do you know what kind it is?


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Pete is that an Australia Whites tree frog? Sure looks like one. I had 2 very cute frogs and very friendly, great pets for the first timer for kids.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

lol thats cool 2 of my birds are still lost i dont think their coming back i only have 2 now and 2 eggs  the last to were unfertal and she just laid the seconde egg today now its time to wait 18 days


----------

